# Small Head: Limiting Factor in HGH...



## JMRQ (Aug 22, 2010)

My head has always been a little smaller than average (only a little)

But I've noticed an exaggerated effect because of HGH

Why?

Because the skull can't grow along with the body...


Anyone else noticed this???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## JMRQ (Aug 22, 2010)

har har har I'm not sure what the point of starting this thread is

But I've noticed some professional bodybuilders with heads that are too small too...

Arnold had a huge head- he's a real man


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

Once I injected HGH into my neck thinking it would rise up into my head and my skull would grow - it didn't work though , just my JAW got bigger...


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

your fae might elongate a bit but your head isnot goign to grow.
its a skull youe body is full of muscles.
the bigger you get the smaller your heads gonna look also.


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I've accepted my skull won't grow, so what I'm going to do is cut as much bodyfat as possible... I'm on ECA and I do a lot of cardio/diet... Plus I know all about 177-191 HGH and might do it again...


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 3, 2010)

many others have this?


----------



## bigsalad22 (Sep 3, 2010)

i ran a high dose of growth for about a year. my hands and feet definetely grew. i'm a half shoe size bigger then i was and it wasn't water retention because i went off for a few months and neither my hands or feet got smaller.
as for my head...i can't say i noticed any change, but because i live oversea's and only go back to the states about twice a year....a few of my friends have told my my face looks different. not sure if this is true or not.
JMRQ....your question is pretty strange. i do not thing HGH would make your head any smaller. HGH has been known to increase bone density.


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

not to highjack the thread guys, but, will 2ius ed for mon- fri for a few yrs do anything to my head? my head has grown since using gear for 20 plus yrs non stop. i think its the gear but my head is big but my body makes it proportionate.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Sep 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> not to highjack the thread guys, but, will 2ius ed for mon- fri for a few yrs do anything to my head? my head has grown since using gear for 20 plus yrs non stop. i think its the gear but my head is big but my body makes it proportionate.


 
good question. 
i always thought the increase in bone density came with only the higher doses, but i don't really know anyone thats just used a low dose for a few years.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 5, 2010)

I've heard that the brain doesn't let the head grow...


----------



## luckyphoswa (Dec 14, 2010)

BigSalad, what doses where you taking to notice your hands / feet actually getting bigger?


----------



## brains (Feb 18, 2011)

your brain must have shrunk from the hgh


----------



## brains (Feb 18, 2011)

I think JMRQ should be working on his mental health. wow, I read some of his other posts. he is not right.


----------



## bicepts101 (Feb 23, 2011)

this has to be a joke


----------



## jbp1385 (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree is this a joke?


----------



## jbp1385 (Feb 23, 2011)

and who cares!


----------

